
Google tries to reassure gamers it’s behind Stadia for the long haul - jackalo
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/07/google-tries-to-reassure-gamers-its-behind-stadia-for-the-long-haul/
======
JaimeThompson
All Google has to do is guarantee that they will pay gamers 2 to 3 times their
purchase price if they close Stadia or drastically change the payment model in
the next 5 years. Google can afford to make such a guarantee very easily.

------
h2odragon
(Bullwinkle voice) "This time fer sure, Rocky!"

